

Go The Fuck To Sleep  - wicknicks
http://www.avclub.com/articles/download-samuel-l-jacksons-audiobook-version-of-go,57503/

======
ColinWright
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>:

    
    
        If you submit a link to a video or pdf, please
        warn us by appending [video] or [pdf] to the title.
    

See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2551517>

"How Piracy Made 'Go the Fuck to Sleep' a No. 1 Amazon Best-Seller"

~~~
wicknicks
Thanks for the comment. Hadn't seen the HN submission, so decided that this
might be interesting for the community.

